# Make your own decorations



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

So I have 2 planters that I am cutting up and painting. Is acrylic paint tank safe? Or is there something else I should use? Also, I plan on putting some of my fake plants on it once I get my new lighting and live plants, is cement glue (used for things like model cars) ok to use as well?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Use super glue for the plants. Not the gel though. For paint, acrylic will chip off, but krylon fusion is safe.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

is that why some decorations that you buy end up looking like they chip off? Will that harm the fish at all?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Majerah is right about glue and paint.Krylon fusion(made to adhere to plastics) is safe in aquariums from all my reading including salt water set ups.Just let it dry for a couple days.
I'd definately say no about model glue.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

The "hot glue gun" is used to work with things going in aquariums. Don't know if it's suitable for what you need though.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I think I'm gonna ditch this idea and just go find some driftwood to boil lol. I was just gonna use the craft acrylic and the cement glue because thats what I have at the house. Plus, I tried cutting the planters....they just cracked, not the nicest of things haha.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I hear ya. You know you can use terra cotta pots in there. I personally think you can have a nice tank with them placed just right. Though I am more for natural. I like my driftwood and live plants any day over fake decor and plastic plants.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Beware of anything called or suggested for pool painting. Those contain algaecides and other poisons for insects or snails. These will also kill all your fish. You don't want to know how I discovered this.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I know my lfs sell the glue for about $8 and it dry very quick.i carried a piece that goes to my power head that broke to the lfs and thay glued it and it was dried by the time I got home.


----------



## Injdog (Mar 14, 2013)

Not to high jack the thread, but. I made this from scratch.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Injdog said:


> Not to high jack the thread, but. I made this from scratch.


That looks fantastic!What did you use?


----------



## Injdog (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks, made two of these for the new tank. Had a great time with the grand daughter (5) making them. We used Styrofoam, Quickrete, concrete dye, food safe grout sealer and child safe acrylic paint. I will post a pic of other one in the gallery when I get time.


----------



## SusquehannaDriftwood (May 11, 2013)

I would suggest aquarium safe clear coat as well as the krylon fusion


----------

